# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Doc Martin Series 5

## Perdita

Martin Clunes has confirmed that Doc Martin will return for a fifth series.

The 48-year-old actor, who stars as grumpy Dr Martin Bamford in the ITV comedy drama, announced that a new run will air in 2011.

Of his hopes for his character's development, Clunes told PA: "I'd like to see him being a father - I think he would be awful and there might be some fun there. I think we're going to experiment with them cohabiting with an infant in tow, which is going to be disastrous.

"I like to see him fail and be punished. If things are going too well, I'll walk him into a door frame or something just to punish him. We hoped people would like it but it's been gratifyingly successful. It's all been a lovely surprise."

However, Clunes was pessimistic about a possible sixth series, saying: "We've talked about a sixth series - they talk quite firmly about it but we'll see. It'd be awful if it just got bad because we're flogging it out and churning things, but we do it every other year because it takes so long to get written so we can keep it fresh."

The long-running show, which aired its fourth series last autumn, continues to be ITV1's highest-rated drama. The former Men Behaving Badly star added of the success: "We hoped people would like it but it's been gratifyingly successful. It's all been a lovely surprise."

----------


## Perdita

Doc Martin has been recommissioned for a fifth series, ITV has announced.

The Martin Clunes-fronted comedy will return in 2011 for eight hour-long episodes.

"Doc Martin is a massive audience pleaser for ITV," said the channel's controller of drama commissioning Sally Haynes.

"We’re thrilled Martin has agreed to play Doc Martin for another series and Phillippa and Buffalo are to produce."

Caroline Catz, Ian McNiece, Joe Absolom and John Marquez are also expected to reprise their roles for the new run.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Well we won't see series 5 up . Havent seen seres 4 thanks to stv.

----------


## Perdita

Oh, that is a shame Kath  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

ITV has announced that Martin Clunes will begin filming a fifth series of popular drama Doc Martin this week.

The broadcaster today confirmed that after a two-year gap, Clunes will reprise his role as Dr Martin Ellingham for the new, eight-episode run. 

"I have missed our annual visits to Cornwall, and I look forward to spending the next few months in this beautiful part of the country," Clunes said. "I am thrilled to be able to work with such a fabulous cast, and exciting new storylines."

Also returning to their roles are Caroline Catz as Louisa Glasson and Ian McNeice and Joe Absolom as Bert and Al Large.

Dame Eileen Atkins joins the regular cast as Dr Martin's Aunt Ruth, while Jessica Ransom will appear as the new surgery receptionist, Morwenna Newcross.

Guest stars who will appear across the series include Julie Graham, Peter Vaughan, Robert Daws, Louise Jameson and Joanna Scanlan.

The fifth run will see Dr Martin struggling to cope with the demands of fatherhood, as he embarks on a new chapter of his career, which is to take him away from the village of Portwenn.

Teasing what fans can expect, a statement said: "A new GP, Dr Di Dibbs (Joanna Scanlan), and her husband Gavin (Robert Daws), have already moved into his old surgery. But Dr Ellingham begins to have serious doubts about the competence of Dr Dibbs, and, in his familiar tactless way, is not afraid to tell her.

"The doctor also faces the loss of his Aunt Joan, and has to deal with an equally cantankerous relative who comes to live in Portwenn."

Doc Martin is produced for ITV1 by Buffalo Pictures, an independent production company owned by Clunes and his wife Philippa Braithwaite.

Braithwaite said: "We're delighted so many viewers enjoy the series, as much as we enjoy filming and producing Doc Martin with the beautiful backdrop of Cornwall. Our vision is to ensure this series continues to be as fresh, different and bold as when we first went into production."

The drama continues to be a ratings-winner for ITV, with more than 10m tuning in for the series four finale in November 2009.

DS

----------


## starsister

Does anyone know when in 2011 Doc Martin's new series 5 will be? Can't wait  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 12 September 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

After a two year break to pursue other drama and factual projects, Martin returns to reprise the role of the curmudgeonly Dr Martin Ellingham whose truculent and tactless manner upsets the convivial community of the picture postcard village of Portwenn. 

In this new series the doc has a dilemma: how to cope with being a new dad while trying to resume his highflying career as a surgeon. 

Eight 60 minute episodes, written by Ben Bolt, Jack Lothian, Richard Stoneman, Chris Hurford and Tom Butterworth, and were filmed around the stunning settings of the North Cornwall coast. 

Caroline Catz (Murder in Suburbia, In Denial of Murder, The Vice) returns to play the mother of Doc Martin’s child, primary school headmistress, Louisa Glasson. 

Ian McNeice (Frankenstein, White Noise, Dr Who) and Joe Absolom (P.O.W, Vincent, Eastenders) are back as father and son, Bert and Al Large, and John Marquez returns to his role as the village policeman, with Selina Cadell as pharmacist Mrs Tishell. Dame Eileen Atkins (Upstairs Downstairs) joins the regular cast as the doctor’s Aunt Ruth, along with Louise Jameson (EastEnders, Dr Who) as Louisa’s mother Eleanor, and Jessica Ransom (Armstrong and Miller Show) as the new surgery receptionist, Morwenna Newcross. 

They are joined by a prestigious line up of guest stars including Julie Graham (Survivors, Bonekickers, William and Mary), Peter Vaughan (Silk, Lark Rise to Candleford, Christmas at the Riviera), Joanna Scanlan (Getting On, The Thick of It), Robert Daws (Coronation Street, The Royal), Miriam Margolyes, John Duttine and Anne Reid. 

Martin says: “I missed being in Cornwall, and it has been wonderful to spend a few months in this beautiful part of the country. I am thrilled to have been able to work with such a fabulous cast, and on the exciting new storylines we have for this new series.” 

The series is one of ITV’s top rating dramas with more than nine million viewers for the last series in 2009. It is produced for ITV1 by Buffalo Pictures, the independent production company owned by Martin and his wife Philippa Braithwaite (Staggered, Sliding Doors, Hunting Venus), who also produces the series. 

“We’re delighted so many viewers enjoy the series, as much as we enjoy filming and producing Doc Martin with the beautiful backdrop of Cornwall. Our vision is to ensure this series continues to be as fresh, different and bold as when we first went into production,” says Philippa. 

The new series begins with Dr Martin Ellingham struggling to cope with new fatherhood, as he embarks on a new chapter of his career, which is set to take him away from the small Cornish village. 

Sleepless nights take their toll on the doc and his partner Louisa Glasson, and put their shaky relationship under strain. Can they make it work this time round? 

A new GP, Dr Di Dibbs (Joanna Scanlan), and her husband Gavin (Robert Daws), have already moved into his old surgery. But Dr Ellingham begins to have serious doubts about the competence of Dr Dibbs, and, in his familiar tactless way, is not afraid to tell her. 

The doctor also faces the loss of his Aunt Joan, and has to deal with an equally cantankerous relative who comes to live in Portwenn. 

Doc Martin is produced for ITV1 by Buffalo Pictures in association with Homerun Productions. The producer is Philippa Braithwaite and the directors are Ben Bolt and Paul Seed. The executive producer is Mark Crowdy. 


EPISODE ONE: 

Dr Martin Ellingham (Martin Clunes) is struggling to come to terms with fatherhood. The baby boy born to him and his estranged partner, Louisa Glasson (Caroline Catz) , is about to change their lives dramatically. 

The curmudgeonly GP with no bedside manner planned to resume his highflying career as a consultant in London. He had packed his bags and moved out of the surgery to make way for the new GP, Dr Di Dibbs (Joanna Scanlan). 

But the arrival of ‘baby’ - neither the doctor nor Louisa can agree on a name for their son - means Dr Ellingham has to adjust his plans. He moves into Louisa’s house to help with the baby, but it is an awkward situation for both of them. 

Dr Dibbs is newly qualified and excited at the prospect of moving into her first surgery, with husband Gavin (Robert Daws) as the practice manager. However Dr Ellingham begins to have serious doubts about the competency of the new GP after she misdiagnoses a patient, and dishes out prescriptions for totally inappropriate drugs. She even misdiagnoses her own illness, which almost proves fatal. 

Her confidence is waning fast as Dr Ellingham, in his familiar brash manner, makes clear he doesn’t think she is up to the job. 

Dr Dibbs realises she has to go, and Dr Ellingham agrees to resume duties at the surgery until a replacement GP can be found. 

With all the upheaval the doc is unprepared for a devastating personal blow. He hears that his Aunt Joan has died after having a heart attack at the wheel of her car. 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I hate to spoil everyone's joy at the return of Doc Martin, but I think it's up against the new and final series of Spooks.

----------


## Perdita

> I hate to spoil everyone's joy at the return of Doc Martin, but I think it's up against the new and final series of Spooks.


The Doc will win with me  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Traitor watch Spooks.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 19 September 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Episode Two 

With the departure of Dr Dibbs, Dr Ellingham moves back into his old surgery, agreeing to stay for a couple of months until a replacement can be appointed. 

Determined to get to grips with fatherhood he asks Louisa to move into his house so he can help to raise their child. He even suggests that Louisa and ‘baby’ could move to London with him. 

Louisa reluctantly agrees to move into the doc’s house, and offers to help with reception duties, as the previous receptionist, Pauline has left. But Louisa is none too sure about the move to London. She had hoped to resume her career as headmistress of the village school. 

Villagers pack the village church for the funeral of the doc’s Aunt Joan. They are shocked when Martin’s eulogy becomes a health warning about the dangers to the heart of eating the wrong food. 

Aunt Joan’s sister Ruth Ellingham (Eileen Atkins) attends the funeral and demonstrates the same cantankerous character as her nephew. She has no more intention of staying in Portwenn than Martin does. But Joan has left her the house and farm.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I hate to spoil everyone's joy at the return of Doc Martin, but I think it's up against the new and final series of Spooks.


Sorry my apologies I read in a newspaper that Spooks would begin in two weeks that's why I thought it would be up against Doc Martin but it's not starting until the following week I think.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 26 September 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

Episode Three 

Sleepless nights are taking their toll on Dr Martin Ellingham and Louisa Glasson. Tempers are frayed as they try to find ways to comfort their constantly wailing baby. 

Just as they manage to get him off to sleep, Buddy, the dog who thinks Martin is his best pal, barks and wakes the baby. Exasperated Martin scoops up the little dog and takes him to Aunt Ruth. 

Aunt Ruth has problems of her own: She is dealing with an intruder on the farm who has stolen the hub caps from her car. The thief is identified as Michael Dunwich (Andrew Lee Potts), who lives with his mother Shirley (Miriam Margolyes) on a neighbouring farm. 

She decides to pay a visit to mother and son. As a psychiatrist it soon becomes clear to Ruth that Michael is a bit odd. He has a collection of metal objects strewn around the garden. Ruth catches him taking pot shots at her hubcaps. 

Shirley makes an appointment with Martin to discuss the crippling stomach pains she has been suffering. When her son is out of the room, Shirley tells the doc she thinks her son is trying to poison her so he can have the house to himself. 

New receptionist Morwenna Newcross (Jessica Ransom) fails to make a good impression on the doc by arriving late on her first day. Her grandfather William (Peter Vaughan) gives her some ‘magic pills’ to make sure she is on time, and bright as a button at work. 

The pills make Morwenna hyperactive and the doc sacks her alleging she is high on drugs. 
It is only when William collapses with a suspected heart attack that the doc discovers the ‘magic pills’ he and his granddaughter have been taking are actually methamphetamines which were given to soldiers during the war to keep them alert. William appeals to the doc to give Morwenna another chance. 

The results of the tests on Shirley Dunwich show a heavy concentration of arsenic in her system. The doc immediately calls PC Penhale (John Marquez) suspecting that Shirley is actually being poisoned by her son. There’s a real crime for Penhale to deal with at last, but he seems less than confident about how to proceed. 

When they arrive at the Dunwich farm they find Ruth trying to help Shirley, and Michael wielding a gun. The gun goes off and Penhale thinks he has been shot. It is the doc who manages to calm the situation and seize the gun. 

Martin also notices the odour from old wallpaper in the house. He realises the copper arsenate from the old wallpaper which Michael had started to strip had produced deadly fumes and caused Shirley’s illness.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 3 October 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


It’s Portwenn Fun Day and the village is buzzing with excitement about this major fund raising event. PC Penhale is in his element rallying the runners and whipping up support. 

The event sparks culinary rivalry between Bert Large (Ian McNeice) who runs Large’s restaurant with son Al (Joe Absolom) and Mark (Tim Goodman Hill), the landlord of the Crab and Lobster pub. They are both keen to take advantage of the day to boost their takings by providing food for the runners and spectators. 

The ‘seafood soiree’ and cut price drinks at the Crab and Lobster look set to win the culinary competition. Bert smells a rat. He suspects Mark is selling duty free booze, and calls in PC Penhale to investigate. 

But the doc puts paid to Mark’s enterprise when he diagnoses an infection which means he must not handle food, and bans him from going into the kitchen. Bert seizes the opportunity to take over the ‘soiree’. 

Louisa’s mum Eleanor (Louise Jameson) arrives in Portwenn unexpectedly. Louisa is far from happy about her arrival. She hasn’t seen her mother for years, so why the sudden interest? 

Martin is even less pleased to see Louisa’s hippyish mother, who takes over his kitchen to cook up a herbal tonic. Eleanor takes great delight in her grandson, and offers to babysit. 

Martin and Louisa are puzzled to find their previously wailing baby is sound asleep, and continues to sleep through his feed times. Eleanor confesses she gave him a drop of her herbal brew to soothe him. Martin points out that the concoction has alcohol content, which explains why the baby has been sleeping so much. 

Louisa asks her mother to leave. But Eleanor manages to win her round, and she relents.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 10 October 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

Episode Five 

PC Joe Penhale (John Marquez) has an unexpected visitor- his ex wife Maggie (Julie Graham). She appears to have completely forgotten that they split up a couple of years ago. 

When he tries to tell her they are no longer married she accuses him of over-reacting, and wants to know why he packed his bags and left her. 

Joe struggles with a mixture of distress and elation at seeing Maggie again. He has thought about her every day since they parted. 

He realises she is clearly not well, especially when she tells him she thinks it is April 2008, and that she woke up to find him gone, when she has actually been living with another man since their split. He tries discreetly to ask Dr Ellingham about her symptoms without telling him that he is talking about his ex wife. 

Joe is terrified of losing Maggie again, and wants to make the most of every moment of being back together. He arranges a romantic evening for them at the local restaurant, Large’s, only to find Dr Ellingham and Louisa there. When Louisa invites Joe and Maggie to join them, the doctor quickly spots that Maggie has a problem, and is showing symptoms of transient global amnesia. He tells Joe and Maggie he will arrange urgent brain scans for her to determine the diagnosis. For Joe his hopes of their marriage working again are dashed. 

It looks as if romance may be in the air for Louisa’s mother Eleanor. She meets an old school friend, Paul (John Duttine), a local fisherman who takes her out on a date. 

But the relationship is strictly business, as Louisa discovers when Paul collapses on his boat and falls overboard. Paul has stopped breathing and the doctor has to give mouth to mouth to resuscitate him. Eleanor shows such a lack of compassion for the poor man’s condition she is forced to explain to her daughter that she’d struck a deal with a Spanish company to supply seafood, and Paul has been working all hours to meet the demand. 

Morwenna arrives at work with blood dripping from her foot after standing on a nail. The doctor grimaces at the sight of the blood and fights the nausea rising in his throat as he treats the wound. He is about to give Morwenna a tetanus injection when she disappears from the surgery. She confesses she’s scared of needles. 

Martin and Louisa’s baby still doesn’t have a name, and PC Penhale warns them that time is running out. If they don’t register a name for the baby soon the State will step in and name the baby. After protracted discussions the couple finally reaches an agreement; their baby son is named James Henry.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 17 October 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

PC Joe Penhale is desperate to keep Maggie and show her he’s changed; that he’s the macho husband she wants. But once she has the all clear from the doctor, Maggie plans to return to Bude. 

Penhale resorts to desperate measures to convince her to stay, including surreptitiously paying people to be nasty to her so he can step in and assert his authority, and show her he can be tough. His subterfuge almost works. But a final effort at bravado in trying to climb a ladder to rescue school caretaker Mr Coley (Brian Pettifer) from the roof fails miserably. When he is frozen with fear half way up the ladder, Maggie is very disappointed, and Penhale knows he has blown it with her. 

Mr Coley has become increasingly muddled, and has put the children at risk by spraying poisonous fertiliser. He becomes so confused that he decides to climb onto the school roof, and doesn’t know why he’s there. Seeing Mr Coley swaying precariously on the roof, Dr Martin Ellingham bravely scales the ladder to rescue him. The root of Mr Coley’s problem lies in his potting shed where a paraffin heater has been giving off toxic fumes. 

Aunt Ruth uncovers a chest of family heirlooms when she clears out a barn at the farm, including photos as Martin as a six year old schoolboy. The photos bring back poignant memories of an unhappy childhood for Martin. 

It prompts Martin to think of registering James Henry for boarding school. But Louisa is horrified at the thought of sending their son miles away to school. 

Tension is mounting between Louisa and Martin. They can’t seem to agree on anything, from the schooling for their son, to what to cook for supper. The final straw for Louisa comes when she discovers Martin has set a date for their baby’s christening without even consulting her. Louisa decides she has had enough. She packs a bag, and takes the baby back home to her mum.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 24 October 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

Episode Seven 

Bert Largeâs restaurant business is financial trouble. He canât even afford the food and drink for a charity event to raise money for Florence Dingleâs (Anne Reid) cat sanctuary. Mrs Dingle is distraught. She desperately needs the money to continue to look after the cats and kittens in her care. 

Bert is also being chased by loan sharks Alastair Tonken (Alan Williams) and his son Norman (Marcus Cunningham) for the repayment of Â£1000 they gave him to clear his debts, warning of repercussions if he doesnât pay up. Al is furious with his father for losing all their money and bringing them to the verge of bankruptcy. Bert blames Al for spending too much time working for Ruth instead of helping him with the restaurant. 

When Ruth gives Al Â£800 to pay for the fencing on the farm he decides to use the money to pay back the some of the loan, even though he is wracked by guilt. Bert and Al manage to scrape together another Â£200 and present the cash to the Tonkens. But Alastair Tonken tells them they still owe him another Â£350 for interest and late payment charge. 

Al says it is time they stood up to the loan sharks and refuse to pay - but just to be on the safe side they want to enrol the help of village police officer Joe Penhale. But PC Penhale says he canât help them, it is a civil not a criminal matter. 

Bert and Al confront the loan sharks just as they are approaching Mrs Dingley to pressure her for the money they loaned to her. But Mrs Dingley has fallen off her bike and is lapsing in and out of consciousness, with the doctor and Penhale in attendance. 

The row between the Tonkens and the Larges becomes so heated that Penhale has to step in to break them up. Summoning up all his authority Penhale tells the Tonkens to leave the village and never come back. 

Eleanor comes to Bertâs rescue with a plan to boost custom at the restaurant. She tells him she used to run a very successful bar in Andalucia, and suggests they have a Spanish theme night to attract customers. 

She rolls up her sleeves and begins preparing for the Spanish feast. But she begins to feel very ill and Louisa insists she must see the doc. He diagnoses a strangulated hernia, and says she needs an urgent operation. Morwenna calls an ambulance, but when it goes to the wrong village, the Doc decides there is no alternative: he must operate now on Eleanor in his surgery or she could die. 

He deftly demonstrates his expertise as a surgeon. Without doubt his swift treatment saves Eleanorâs life. 

Dr Martin Ellingham is planning to leave Portwenn in a weekâs time to resume his career as a surgeon, leaving Louisa and their baby son James Henry in the village. 

They have their babyâs christening to organise before he leaves. But as usual the doc shows little interest in the event, leaving it all to Louisa.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 31 October 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


Mrs Tishell’s (Selina Cadell) long standing crush on Dr Martin Ellingham takes a dramatic turn in this final episode in the series. 

Fuelled by a cocktail of drugs Mrs Tishell can no longer hide her unrequieted love for the doc, and decides she must take drastic action. Her husband Clive (Malcolm Storry) arrives back unexpectedly from his work on the oil rigs announcing his intention to retire so they can spend more time together. 

It’s now or never for Mrs Tishell to make her romantic notions of a relationship with the doc come true. With baby James Henry in her care, she boards a bus out of the village leaving an enigmatic message for Dr Ellingham to meet them at the castle. 

Her husband Clive is furious to think his wife has been having an affair with the doc. But Dr Ellingham doesn’t have time to worry about Mr Tishell’s fury. He has to find his baby. 

Dr Ellingham is joined by Louisa, who is beside herself with worry, and his Aunt Ruth, as they go off in search of Mrs Tishell. PC Penhale is called in; he can barely contain his excitement at having a real crime to deal with. 

They race to the Castle Hotel where they think Mrs Tishell is, but there’s no sign of her. Mrs Tishell then phones him, but refuses to say where she is. All she will say is that he sent a couple to her to tell her where to meet him. 

Martin guesses she is referring to a honeymoon couple who had sought treatment from him earlier in the day. A hasty call to Morwenna reveals the couple were staying at Pentire Castle, a magnificent house perched high on a cliff edge with spectacular views of the sea. The perfect romantic rendezvous. 

Mrs Tishell is watching from a window high up in the castle when Martin arrives. With the baby in her arms she looks perilously close to jumping out of the window. 

With her background as a psychologist Aunt Ruth urges her nephew to stay calm, and not do or say anything to make Mrs Tishell do anything dangerous. With Louisa urging him to pretend he does love Mrs Tishell, Martin launches into a heartfelt appeal to Mrs Tishell about how he can’t leave the village because of her, he loves her, and begs her for another chance. 

It is soon apparent that his words were not meant for Mrs Tishell at all, and that he was actually directing them to Louisa. But Mrs Tishell falls for it and rushes to kiss him. He snatches the baby from her, leaving her shocked to see Louisa and Ruth beside him. 

PC Penhale who has been trying to scale the wall to try out his negotiating tactics on Mrs Tishell, eventually arrives to arrest her. But Aunt Ruth insists Mrs Tishell needs psychological help, and gently leads her away.

----------

Glen1 (27-10-2011)

----------


## Glen1

Sadly the end of another good series, hope it returns. In the current series episode 1, a two years earlier sign was shown , I wonder if  series 5 will finish bringing the whole series up to date ?

----------

Perdita (27-10-2011)

----------


## alan45

The nation’s favourite grumpy medic, Doc Martin, with his tactless and brusque bedside manner and a phobia of blood, is returning to ITV1 next year.

　
Martin Clunes will reprise his role as Dr. Martin Ellingham in eight new episodes of the enormously successful drama produced by Buffalo Pictures and set in the idyllic, sleepy hamlet of Port Wenn in Cornwall.

　
Filming will begin next spring on location in picturesque Port Isaac with all regular members of the cast returning to the popular series.
　
　
Doc Martin averaged 10.6 million viewers and a 37% share of the audience and peaked at 10.9 million when it last screened on ITV1 in 2010. Audience figures since the series was introduced in 2004 have averaged in excess of 9 million viewers.

　
Returning to the series, Caroline Catz will play Doc Martin’s long-suffering love interest and local schoolteacher, Louisa Glasson, who had a baby boy, James, with the doctor during the last series and is desperately trying to make a go of their relationship in spite of Martin’s tendency to be incredibly rude and obstinate.

　
Eileen Atkins plays Doc Martin’s no-nonsense, formidable Auntie Ruth who splendidly berates her nephew for his lack of personal skills, but clearly possesses his personality traits. She doesn’t suffer fool’s, just like her nephew, and doesn’t think twice about taking on her neighbours and creating confrontation.

　
Ian McNeice returns as local restaurateur and handyman, Bert Large, a character he has played from the beginning of the series. His tolerant and loveable son Al, played by Joe Absolom, who frequently has to cope with his fair share of Bert’s madcap schemes, will also reprise his role.

　
John Marquez has played eccentric local police officer PC Joe Penhale, who often panics when faced with an emergency, since series three. John returns for the new series and will no doubt create more problems than he solves as he attempts to instill law and order into the community.

　
Jessica Ransom, who became the doctor’s latest receptionist, Morwenna Newcross, in the last series, also returns to create chaos in the surgery and hopefully keep the doctor in line.

　
"I’m thrilled to be going back to the beautiful North Cornish coast to shoot series six of Doc Martin," said Martin. "Our challenge this season will be to force Louisa and the doctor to live together with Baby James which as far as I can see has disaster written all over it…..And then there’s the dog and Dame Eileen but not necessarily in that order!"

　
Created by Dominic Minghella, who gifted the main character Martin Ellingham with his surname as an anagram of his own, Doc Martin was an instant success and hit with viewers, winning a place in the hearts of the audience despite Doc Martin’s lack of social skills.

　
Philippa Braithwaite will produce the series and Mark Crowdy will executive produce.

　
Doc Martin has been recommissioned for ITV1 by Drama commissioning team Laura Mackie and Sally Haynes.

　
"Doc Martin is one of our most loved and valued dramas and I’m so pleased that we’re returning to Port Wenn to spend more time with the irascible Doctor, his family and patients," said Laura.

　
Doc Martin is screened worldwide including in Africa, Australia, Canada, Chile, Colombia, France, Italy, Russia, Malaysia, Mexico, Poland, Sweden, Uruguay and Venezuela amongst other countries.

----------


## alan45

The nationâs favourite grumpy medic, Doc Martin, with his tactless and brusque bedside manner and a phobia of blood, is returning to ITV1 next year.

　
Martin Clunes will reprise his role as Dr. Martin Ellingham in eight new episodes of the enormously successful drama produced by Buffalo Pictures and set in the idyllic, sleepy hamlet of Port Wenn in Cornwall.

　
Filming will begin next spring on location in picturesque Port Isaac with all regular members of the cast returning to the popular series.
　
　
Doc Martin averaged 10.6 million viewers and a 37% share of the audience and peaked at 10.9 million when it last screened on ITV1 in 2010. Audience figures since the series was introduced in 2004 have averaged in excess of 9 million viewers.

　
Returning to the series, Caroline Catz will play Doc Martinâs long-suffering love interest and local schoolteacher, Louisa Glasson, who had a baby boy, James, with the doctor during the last series and is desperately trying to make a go of their relationship in spite of Martinâs tendency to be incredibly rude and obstinate.

　
Eileen Atkins plays Doc Martinâs no-nonsense, formidable Auntie Ruth who splendidly berates her nephew for his lack of personal skills, but clearly possesses his personality traits. She doesnât suffer foolâs, just like her nephew, and doesnât think twice about taking on her neighbours and creating confrontation.

　
Ian McNeice returns as local restaurateur and handyman, Bert Large, a character he has played from the beginning of the series. His tolerant and loveable son Al, played by Joe Absolom, who frequently has to cope with his fair share of Bertâs madcap schemes, will also reprise his role.

　
John Marquez has played eccentric local police officer PC Joe Penhale, who often panics when faced with an emergency, since series three. John returns for the new series and will no doubt create more problems than he solves as he attempts to instill law and order into the community.

　
Jessica Ransom, who became the doctorâs latest receptionist, Morwenna Newcross, in the last series, also returns to create chaos in the surgery and hopefully keep the doctor in line.

　
"Iâm thrilled to be going back to the beautiful North Cornish coast to shoot series six of Doc Martin," said Martin. "Our challenge this season will be to force Louisa and the doctor to live together with Baby James which as far as I can see has disaster written all over itâ¦..And then thereâs the dog and Dame Eileen but not necessarily in that order!"

　
Created by Dominic Minghella, who gifted the main character Martin Ellingham with his surname as an anagram of his own, Doc Martin was an instant success and hit with viewers, winning a place in the hearts of the audience despite Doc Martinâs lack of social skills.

　
Philippa Braithwaite will produce the series and Mark Crowdy will executive produce.

　
Doc Martin has been recommissioned for ITV1 by Drama commissioning team Laura Mackie and Sally Haynes.

　
"Doc Martin is one of our most loved and valued dramas and Iâm so pleased that weâre returning to Port Wenn to spend more time with the irascible Doctor, his family and patients," said Laura.

　
Doc Martin is screened worldwide including in Africa, Australia, Canada, Chile, Colombia, France, Italy, Russia, Malaysia, Mexico, Poland, Sweden, Uruguay and Venezuela amongst other countries.

----------

Perdita (22-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 2nd September, 9.00 - 10.00pm

Wedding bells are ringing for the Doc and Louisa. But will the marriage finally go ahead? The Doc is irritated by PC Penhale, who wrongly presumes he is best man, plus Louisa is late... The Reverend has his doubts as to whether she will turn up, putting Martin on edge. But she does, looking beautiful and at long last they tie the knot.

Later at the wedding reception Martin is even more irritated by the swarms of villagers who have turned up to celebrate; he thought it was going to be a small wedding. Louisa gets defensive; she thinks it is lovely that the villagers have turned up to wish them well. They try to sneak off early from the party, but Bert reveals he is driving them to a secret location for their wedding night. Louisa is thrilled thinking that Martin has arranged the surprise. But it is actually a present to them from the villagers. Ruth offers to look after baby James Henry for the night.

The honeymoon lodge is in the middle of nowhere and is perfect, apart from Bert driving off with their suitcases. They light a fire and settle down to enjoy a glass of champagne, but smoke fills the room, the chimney is blocked. They manage to put the fire out, but the room is ruined. Martin charges off into the night to find some help; Louisa teeters behind him in her wedding dress and heels, trying to keep up. As time ticks by, it is getting darker and Martin and Louisa start to bicker; Louisa is adamant they are lost.  They hear a blood curdling scream and a man shouting. Martin is terrified, but Louisa is a country girl and knows it is just a farmer scaring off foxes.  She perks up; where there is a farmer, there must be a farm house, and a phone.

Ruth is having a hard time looking after James. He refused to eat his dinner and he won’t settle, crying continuously. To make matters worse, they have a power cut.  Ruth calls Al out, but he is unable to fix the problem. Al calls a mate to help. PC Penhale notices the candle burning at the Doc’s and comes to see if everything is alright, trying (uselessly) to help. Bert comes round to see how Al is getting on; it’s a full house Finally Al’s mate, Mike Pruddy, arrives - he was an electrician in the army. The lights are fixed and Mike is a dab hand with children. He points out to Ruth that James is teething and some vanilla essence applied to the gums soothes him. James falls asleep, much to Ruth’s relief.

Instead of a farmhouse Martin and Louisa find an old, shambolic caravan. In the dark Martin stumbles over a chicken hatch, breaking it and the chickens escape into the woods. A crazy old man called Bellamy orders them to sort out his coop, waving a shot gun. Nervously Martin tries his best, whilst Louisa runs about trying to collect the chickens. Martin does such a bad job that Bellamy takes over. Martin has to hold the pole in place, but as Bellamy is swinging his hammer, Martin moves. Bellamy over shoots and pulls his shoulder out of its socket. Martin quickly puts his shoulder back in place. But then Martin knocks over the front porch of the caravan which collapses onto Bellamy. Blood is pouring from the wound and Martin has to perform emergency surgery with Louisa by his side. They save Bellamy’s life, and the disaster brings them closer together.


Cast list:

Martin Clunes - Dr Martin Ellingham
Caroline Catz - Louisa Glasson
Eileen Atkins - Ruth Ellingham
Ian McNeice - Bert Large
Joe Absolom - Al Large
John Marquez - PC Joe Penhale
Jessica Ransom - Morwenna Newcross
Felix Scott - Mike Pruddy
David Ryall - Vicar

Series overview:



Wedding bells are ringing in Portwenn as Martin Clunes returns to Cornwall to play the nation’s favourite grumpy medic in a brand new series of Doc Martin for ITV.

Martin Clunes reprises his role as Dr. Martin Ellingham, the GP with a brusque bedside manner and a phobia of blood, in eight new episodes of the enormously successful drama produced by Buffalo Pictures and set in the idyllic hamlet of Portwenn.

All the regular members of the cast return for this popular series, filmed in the picturesque North Cornwall village of Port Isaac

----------


## Perdita

9th September

Episode two: Guess Whoâs Coming to Dinner? 

It is Louisaâs first day back at school and their new child minder, Mel, is late for work. When Mel finally does arrive Martin is dubious about handing James over to this woman who is constantly scratching. That evening Martin has to go to the school concert. He tries to be sociable and ends up inviting Dennis Dodds over for dinner. Dennis is the chairman of the schoolâs board of governors and in Louisaâs opinion he is a pain in the neck.

The next day Martin insists the new nanny has a medical appointment to diagnose the cause of the itch. When he tells Mel the cause is aninfection which is common in fat people, she is furious and hands in her notice leaving Martin holding the baby. Martin has to look after James whilst trying to see to patients. Mike Pruddy turns up to check on the electrics, he is a natural with James and Martin gets Mike to look after James for the rest of the day. 

Ruth has been roped into doing a phone-in programme on Radio Portwenn with Caroline the DJ. A listener called âCliffâ phones in saying he finds it difficult to make friends. âCliffâ is really PC Penhale, but Ruth is unaware of this. Ruth gives Cliff some advice: to make friends you have to be nice to people, so Penhale goes into NICE overdrive.

When Louisa learns that Martin got a stranger to look after James, she is furious. The argument erupts just as Dennis and his wife Karen arrive for dinner, both looking like they have had a bit to drink. The dinner is a little awkward and Martin looks down on both Karen and Dennis for drinking, which irritates Louisa. When James starts crying Louisa goes up to check on him, telling Martin to come with her. Louisa admonishes Martin for being rude to their guests, but admits that both Dennis and Karen are annoying and have a drink problem.  As they head downstairs they enter a stoney cold silence and twig that the baby monitor is on... Dennis and Karen heard everything!

Morwenna is feeling lonely, she misses living with her grandfather. She is also struggling to pay the bills, so she decides to advertise for a lodger. But when Crystal and her boyfriend turn up or the room Morwenna quickly turns them down as completely unsuitable. Bert drops a bombshell on Al; he has rented out Alâs room to visiting tourists and Al is going to have to share a room with his old dad. After a sleepless night next to a snoring Bert, Al realises he needs to find somewhere else to live. He hears Morwenna is looking for a lodger. 

The next day PC Penhale is on his charm offensive in a bid to win friends. He flatters Dennis and even continues to be nice after Dennis accidentally crashes into his police car. Penhale presumes that Dennis is drunk as he is slurring and stumbling and asks him nicely to do a breathaliser test, but a furious Dennis wonât cooperate. Mr Nice Guy Penhale snaps and forces Dennis to do the test, which turns out to be negative.

Louisa feels tries to apologise to Dennis for the night before; but Dennis is full of anger after crashing into PC Penhaleâs vehicle and being falsely accused of drink driving. They have an argument and Dennis falls off his balcony. Louisa calls Martin. Dennis isnât seriously hurt, but Martin realises that Dennis has slow reflexes and has Parkinsonâs disease, not a drink problem.

----------


## alan45

Episode three: The Tameness of a Wolf

Two fisherman wake the Doc and Louisa at the crack of dawn -they found a man collapsed on the beach. Martin examines the mystery man. His name is Robert Campbell. When Robert realises the Doc is Dr Ellingham, he starts to probe Martin about his family. Martin doesn’t engage. After examining the man he gives him some rehydration salts and asks Morwenna note his details for the results, but Robert disappears before she has the chance.
It’s Mike’s first day looking after James. Louisa is frosty with him. When she gets to school she can’t help but feel uneasy and sneaks back home to check up on Mike - they are fine. Al moves into Morwenna’s. 

Robert is in the village and stops dead in his tracks when he sees Ruth. Later when she is having a coffee with Caroline (who is trying to persuade her to do another radio show), Robert is spying on her. When Ruth returns to her car she finds a red rose on the windscreen. she is unsure who it can be from and is a little unnerved. Robert follows Ruth up to her farm. Ruth isn’t sure why, but she is feeling uneasy. 

Martin examines Becky Wead, she has an upset stomach and blames it on a meal she ate at the Large restaurant. Becky has written all about it in an article for the school newspaper and goes to press without Louisa proofreading the article. Becky hands out copies of the school newspaper to the whole village. Bert and Al are furious. They go to see Louisa wanting something to be done, but Louisa really doesn’t need this stress. As they head home Bert sees someone he used to know trying to get into the chemist. Jennifer Cardew is the new locum pharmacist and is staying at the Crab and Lobster. But Bert manages to persuade her with the offer of cheap lodgings to come and live with him.

The next day Ruth leaves the farm early for the radio phone in. She pops in to see Martin, it’s her birthday and arranges to have lunch with him later that day. Robert is in the local shops and hears that Ruth will be on the radio. Knowing that she is at the radio station, he phones into the show from her house. Robert asks Ruth if he should tell the woman he loves that he loves her. Ruth tells him yes.

Martin tells Becky Wead that her stomach pains are from an ulcer not food poisoning. The article she wrote was a complete lie. 

Ruth arrives home from the radio interview to find a birthday cake on her kitchen table. She presumes it was Martin. But it wasn’t. Ruth admits to Martin that she thinks she has a secret admirer who is putting her a bit on edge. Martin is shocked that she could have an admirer at her age. Martin confesses to Ruth that his hemophobia is back. Ruth tells him it is because he never dealt with it properly in the first place. 
Martin gets the results in from Robert’s blood test, he has diabetes and needs to be contacted immediately. Morwenna doesn’t have his details. She calls Penhale  who is checking a car blocking an entrance to a field . It’s Robert’s car and Penhale finds a copy of Ruth’s book inside, with obsessive notes written all over it. Martin realises something is wrong and races to the farm.

At the farm Ruth hears something upstairs, the bath is running. She goes to investigate and Robert reveals himself. Robert is a former patient of Ruth’s and is in love with her. Ruth calmly tries to deal with the situation. Martin arrives which spooks Robert and causes him to barricade the door so no one can get in. Martin breaks through, explaining to Robert he has diabetes and needs treatment. Penhale arrives which stresses Robert out even more. Ruth tells Martin that perhaps he needs to give Robert some sedative drugs, rather than diabetic drugs first. There is a tussle and Martin  is cut by a knife but Ruth manages to jab Robert with the sedative.

----------


## alan45

Episode three: The Tameness of a Wolf

Two fisherman wake the Doc and Louisa at the crack of dawn -they found a man collapsed on the beach. Martin examines the mystery man. His name is Robert Campbell. When Robert realises the Doc is Dr Ellingham, he starts to probe Martin about his family. Martin doesnât engage. After examining the man he gives him some rehydration salts and asks Morwenna note his details for the results, but Robert disappears before she has the chance.
Itâs Mikeâs first day looking after James. Louisa is frosty with him. When she gets to school she canât help but feel uneasy and sneaks back home to check up on Mike - they are fine. Al moves into Morwennaâs. 

Robert is in the village and stops dead in his tracks when he sees Ruth. Later when she is having a coffee with Caroline (who is trying to persuade her to do another radio show), Robert is spying on her. When Ruth returns to her car she finds a red rose on the windscreen. she is unsure who it can be from and is a little unnerved. Robert follows Ruth up to her farm. Ruth isnât sure why, but she is feeling uneasy. 

Martin examines Becky Wead, she has an upset stomach and blames it on a meal she ate at the Large restaurant. Becky has written all about it in an article for the school newspaper and goes to press without Louisa proofreading the article. Becky hands out copies of the school newspaper to the whole village. Bert and Al are furious. They go to see Louisa wanting something to be done, but Louisa really doesnât need this stress. As they head home Bert sees someone he used to know trying to get into the chemist. Jennifer Cardew is the new locum pharmacist and is staying at the Crab and Lobster. But Bert manages to persuade her with the offer of cheap lodgings to come and live with him.

The next day Ruth leaves the farm early for the radio phone in. She pops in to see Martin, itâs her birthday and arranges to have lunch with him later that day. Robert is in the local shops and hears that Ruth will be on the radio. Knowing that she is at the radio station, he phones into the show from her house. Robert asks Ruth if he should tell the woman he loves that he loves her. Ruth tells him yes.

Martin tells Becky Wead that her stomach pains are from an ulcer not food poisoning. The article she wrote was a complete lie. 

Ruth arrives home from the radio interview to find a birthday cake on her kitchen table. She presumes it was Martin. But it wasnât. Ruth admits to Martin that she thinks she has a secret admirer who is putting her a bit on edge. Martin is shocked that she could have an admirer at her age. Martin confesses to Ruth that his hemophobia is back. Ruth tells him it is because he never dealt with it properly in the first place. 
Martin gets the results in from Robertâs blood test, he has diabetes and needs to be contacted immediately. Morwenna doesnât have his details. She calls Penhale  who is checking a car blocking an entrance to a field . Itâs Robertâs car and Penhale finds a copy of Ruthâs book inside, with obsessive notes written all over it. Martin realises something is wrong and races to the farm.

At the farm Ruth hears something upstairs, the bath is running. She goes to investigate and Robert reveals himself. Robert is a former patient of Ruthâs and is in love with her. Ruth calmly tries to deal with the situation. Martin arrives which spooks Robert and causes him to barricade the door so no one can get in. Martin breaks through, explaining to Robert he has diabetes and needs treatment. Penhale arrives which stresses Robert out even more. Ruth tells Martin that perhaps he needs to give Robert some sedative drugs, rather than diabetic drugs first. There is a tussle and Martin  is cut by a knife but Ruth manages to jab Robert with the sedative.

----------


## alan45

Episode four: Nobody Likes Me by Charlie Martin

Family life is invading Martin’s once tranquil existence, clutter and noise is everywhere. Louisa wants Martin to engage more with James. She arranges for Martin to take James to play group and has to sing songs with the other mums whilst the annoying Millie shoves a dirty sock puppet in James’ face. The parents have to pair up, James and the Doc are put with mum Trace and daughter Shona. Trace confides in Martin, she is worried about Shona as she is slow at grabbing objects. Martin infuriates Trace by saying that Shona is probably just backward.

Al helps Ruth move into a cottage in the village. She meets her new neighbour, Mr Moysey, a grumpy old man who doesn’t want Ruth pestering him. When Mr Moysey goes to get a repeat prescription for his asthma. The Doc checks Mr Moysey over and notices that his breathing has worsened. Mr Moysey is irritated, he just wants his prescription, not to be poked and prodded. Whilst he is at the Doc’s his nose starts to bleed. Martin advises him to stop using nasal decongestants. 

Al admits to Ruth he wants a girlfriend. Later that night Al asks Morwenna if she has any single friends who may be interested in dating him. Morwenna asks her friend Janice if she would like to go on a date with Al, but Janice is less than impressed with this suggestion. He decides to sign up to Cornish Couples... a dating website. 

Mrs Eddy comes in to see the Doc with a “malignant mole”, she is sure it is going to kill her. Martin says it is actually a raised lymph node, caused by a localised infection, which for some reason has a dark colour to it. He discovers that Mrs Eddy has a home made Do Not Resuscitate tattoo which has become infected, the dye has travelled to the lymph node staining it blue. Her elderly friend Ethel has done the same. Whilst the Doc examines Ethel he notices she has a rodent ulcer on her neck. Rodent ulcers are cancerous, but luckily easily removed. 

Bert helps Jennifer move into his place. Everything is going well until he catches her with a needle in the bathroom.  When he questions her about it she fobs him off by saying she is diabetic, but this doesn’t add up to Bert, she has lots of sugary food in the fridge. Bert thinks Jennifer could be a drug addict and investigates. Jennifer is acting strangely and has started wearing an eyepatch, when pushed by Bert, she is forced to reveal a droopy eye. Bert is worried for her, she could have had a stroke or have a brain tumour. He makes her go to see the Doc. The Doc examines Jennifer, her eyelids won’t close which could lead to an ulcerated eye. After seeing a puncture mark on her skin, the Doc realises the stupid woman has paralysed her eye muscles by giving herself botox. Jennifer feels a fool but Bert takes her for a drink, telling her she is still as pretty as the day he met her. 

Ruth’s ceiling collapses and she calls Al out. He discovers there is a slow leak in the roof coming from her next door neighbour -Mr Moysey. They go round to his house to see if they can stop the leak, but Mr Moysey shuts the door in their faces. Ruth enlists the help of Penhale and they finally gain access. Al manages to find the leak and they discover that Mr Moysey’s house is filled with piles of paper, plastic and tin cans everywhere. He is a hoarder. 

Mr Moysey goes back to see the doc. He is still getting the nose bleeds and is feeling tired, exhausted, like a bus has run over him. The doc prescribes some anti inflammatories and tells him to come back in a week if the symptoms persist. 

Penhale asks the Doc if he can borrow Buddy to train him to be a sniffer dog. Buddy proves to be a naughty little rascal, running off with the decoy stuffed toy. 

Millie drops round a photo of the Doc and James with Trace and baby Shona taken at playgroup. The Doc takes one look at the photo and spots that baby Shona has a cataract in one eye (as one eye has red eye - the other doesn’t). He refers her to an opthalmology unit to have it operated on. 

Ruth hears Mr Moysey collapse next door and gets Penhale to break into Mr Moysey’s. Martin is called round and discovers contusions on his chest. He is confused, then sees cans everywhere. He questions Mr Moysey about his diet, he only eats food from tinned cans, no fresh fruit or vegatables. Martin checks Mr Moysey’s gums, they are swollen and spongey. Martin can’t believe it, Mr Moysey has scurvy!

----------


## alan45

Episode four: Nobody Likes Me by Charlie Martin

Family life is invading Martinâs once tranquil existence, clutter and noise is everywhere. Louisa wants Martin to engage more with James. She arranges for Martin to take James to play group and has to sing songs with the other mums whilst the annoying Millie shoves a dirty sock puppet in Jamesâ face. The parents have to pair up, James and the Doc are put with mum Trace and daughter Shona. Trace confides in Martin, she is worried about Shona as she is slow at grabbing objects. Martin infuriates Trace by saying that Shona is probably just backward.

Al helps Ruth move into a cottage in the village. She meets her new neighbour, Mr Moysey, a grumpy old man who doesnât want Ruth pestering him. When Mr Moysey goes to get a repeat prescription for his asthma. The Doc checks Mr Moysey over and notices that his breathing has worsened. Mr Moysey is irritated, he just wants his prescription, not to be poked and prodded. Whilst he is at the Docâs his nose starts to bleed. Martin advises him to stop using nasal decongestants. 

Al admits to Ruth he wants a girlfriend. Later that night Al asks Morwenna if she has any single friends who may be interested in dating him. Morwenna asks her friend Janice if she would like to go on a date with Al, but Janice is less than impressed with this suggestion. He decides to sign up to Cornish Couples... a dating website. 

Mrs Eddy comes in to see the Doc with a âmalignant moleâ, she is sure it is going to kill her. Martin says it is actually a raised lymph node, caused by a localised infection, which for some reason has a dark colour to it. He discovers that Mrs Eddy has a home made Do Not Resuscitate tattoo which has become infected, the dye has travelled to the lymph node staining it blue. Her elderly friend Ethel has done the same. Whilst the Doc examines Ethel he notices she has a rodent ulcer on her neck. Rodent ulcers are cancerous, but luckily easily removed. 

Bert helps Jennifer move into his place. Everything is going well until he catches her with a needle in the bathroom.  When he questions her about it she fobs him off by saying she is diabetic, but this doesnât add up to Bert, she has lots of sugary food in the fridge. Bert thinks Jennifer could be a drug addict and investigates. Jennifer is acting strangely and has started wearing an eyepatch, when pushed by Bert, she is forced to reveal a droopy eye. Bert is worried for her, she could have had a stroke or have a brain tumour. He makes her go to see the Doc. The Doc examines Jennifer, her eyelids wonât close which could lead to an ulcerated eye. After seeing a puncture mark on her skin, the Doc realises the stupid woman has paralysed her eye muscles by giving herself botox. Jennifer feels a fool but Bert takes her for a drink, telling her she is still as pretty as the day he met her. 

Ruthâs ceiling collapses and she calls Al out. He discovers there is a slow leak in the roof coming from her next door neighbour -Mr Moysey. They go round to his house to see if they can stop the leak, but Mr Moysey shuts the door in their faces. Ruth enlists the help of Penhale and they finally gain access. Al manages to find the leak and they discover that Mr Moyseyâs house is filled with piles of paper, plastic and tin cans everywhere. He is a hoarder. 

Mr Moysey goes back to see the doc. He is still getting the nose bleeds and is feeling tired, exhausted, like a bus has run over him. The doc prescribes some anti inflammatories and tells him to come back in a week if the symptoms persist. 

Penhale asks the Doc if he can borrow Buddy to train him to be a sniffer dog. Buddy proves to be a naughty little rascal, running off with the decoy stuffed toy. 

Millie drops round a photo of the Doc and James with Trace and baby Shona taken at playgroup. The Doc takes one look at the photo and spots that baby Shona has a cataract in one eye (as one eye has red eye - the other doesnât). He refers her to an opthalmology unit to have it operated on. 

Ruth hears Mr Moysey collapse next door and gets Penhale to break into Mr Moyseyâs. Martin is called round and discovers contusions on his chest. He is confused, then sees cans everywhere. He questions Mr Moysey about his diet, he only eats food from tinned cans, no fresh fruit or vegatables. Martin checks Mr Moyseyâs gums, they are swollen and spongey. Martin canât believe it, Mr Moysey has scurvy!

----------


## Perdita

Airs Monday, 23rd September  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

30th September 2013

Episode five: The Practice Around the Corner

Louisa is having problems sleeping. She is worried about Mrs Tishell coming back to the village and presumes this is why Martin is up too. Martin tells Louisa she shouldnât be worried about Mrs Tishellâs return, but this doesnât put Louisaâs mind at rest. The next day she goes to see Ruth, who eventually agrees to pop in on Mrs Tishell. 

Penhale embarks on a survival course in the middle of the Moors in his bid to be selected for an elite police squad. With just his initiative and Buddy the dog, he has to find his way back to Portwenn. But Buddy deserts him and in trying to shoot a rabbit for dinner he accidentally shoots himself in the foot. Using a tip from an out of date survival book he dresses the wound with moss, but that makes it worse. After a night on the moors and in increasing pain Penhale makes his way back to Portwenn by hitch hiking. He gets dropped off at the Docâs, who is aghast to find the spaghum moss packed tightly into Penhaleâs wound. The spores could have caused blood poisoning. 

Lorna Gillott has trodden on a shard of glass whilst beach combing. The doc notices that Lornaâs ankles are a little puffy and tells her to lay off the salt. He also chastises her brown skin and tells her to wear some sun screen. 

Mrs Tishell returns to the village and frostily meets Jennifer, the locum pharmacist.  Mrs Tishell goes upstairs to her room and is confronted by her homage to the Doc, she pings an elastic band on her wrist and slowly takes down the pictures. Later that day Ruth comes to see Mrs Tishell, who notices the elastic band, part of Mrs Tishellâs Cognitive Behavioural Therapy. Louisa goes to check Mrs Tishell out for herself. It is awkward, Mrs Tishell is still weird, but no weirder than before. It puts Louisaâs mind at ease. Mrs Tishell canât stand to be supervised by a locum pharmacist and asks the Doc to contact the Pharmaceutical Board to say she is safe to return to work, without supervision. The Doc refuses, he is not her psychiatric doctor. Something snaps in Mrs Tishell and her burning flame for Martin is snuffed out and turns into hatred. 

Al and Morwenna are getting along well living together. Things are looking up for Al on the love front, he has an internet date that evening. Bert, inspired by Alâs internet date, asks Jennifer out on a date too. Al goes to meet his blind date and randomly bumps into Morwenna at the pub, they have a lovely chat but it slowly dawns on them that they are there to meet each other! Things get very awkward, very quickly and they make a hasty exit. Things are just as bad the next morning and Al decides to move out. He plans to go back to his dadâs, but when he sees Bert having a cosy date with Jennifer he realises that he canât go back home. Penhale offers Al his spare room, which Al reluctantly takes. 

Lorna goes to the chemist to get something for her energy levels, she is feeling tired all the time.  Mrs Tishell notices that her ankles are swollen and tells her to see the Doc, her cut could be infected and swelling up. Martin examines the cut, it isnât infected, but her ankles are definitely swollen. He tells Lorna that she could have something wrong with her heart or liver. Lorna has been bottling up her health worries and cracks when the Doc tells her this. Her joints are really painful, she has been feeling so tired and she is worried she has arthritis, which crippled her mother. She needs to use her hands to make jewellery.

Ruth visits Martin. She thinks his blood phobia and insomnia could be related and recommends a doctor he could speak to. Louisa overhears and is hurt that Martin confided in his aunt and not her.

Lorna collapses on the beach. Her blood results show she has a high level of ferritin in her blood. The excess iron has burnished her skin, put a strain on her liver or heart which resulted in her swollen ankles and collected around her joints. Her condition can be cured by draining the blood - something which Martin struggles to do.

----------


## Snagglepus

Well the first three episodes have been disappointing with pointless storylines.

----------


## Tuareet

I love it and don't know how Martin Clunes manges to keep such a straight face.

----------

Perdita (18-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

7th October

Episode six: Hazardous Exposure

Louisa is grumpy, she canât sleep because Martin canât sleep. Mrs Tishell and Jennifer continue their battle of wills in the chemist when Louisa comes in and asks for something to help with sleep. Jennifer suggests lavender oil, which Mrs Tishell dismisses as a herbal remedy. This doesnât put Louisa off and she douses Martinâs pillow with the oil, but Martin can smell it a mile off and Louisa has to come clean. 

Malcolm Rayner, the village hypochondriac, has a splinter.  When it is easily removed and he realises the consultation is nearly over, he mentions a cough. The Doc tells him to take lemon and hot water and come back if it persists. 

Ruth notices that Al is a little off his stride and he confides in her that he is feeling lost, he hates living with Penhale. Ruth gives him a pep talk, he is in control of his own destiny. Al realises he has to make his own luck and pitches Ruth a business proposal. Ruth picks holes in his proposal and tells Al he has to think his ideas through if he wants to succeed. 

Bert and Jennifer are getting closer. Mrs Tishell and Jennifer both get a letter from the Pharmaceutical Council saying that Mrs Tishell no longer needs supervision. Jennifer is worried, her next position is in Woking. Bert is miserable about Jennifer leaving and Al tells him he should do something to get her to stay. Bert does he proposes!

Malcolm goes back to the doctors, he is really struggling with his breathing. The Doc listens to his chest and fears it could be something serious. Malcolm needs to go for an x-ray. The Doc asks Malcolm if he has ever worked with asbestos. Malcolm used to do roof conversions and could have. Hypochondriac Malcolm drowns his sorrows in the local. Penhale gets called to pick up the drunk and woeful Malcolm from the pub a couple of hours later and brings him back to the police station so he can sleep it off. When Malcolm wakes he is still full of doom and gloom, until he registers where he is - the police station. He fitted the insulation for the police station and other houses in the village.

Penhale puts up asbestos warning notices all over the village, accidentally stapling his hand to a post. The Doc has to sort it out, but his blood phobia rears its ugly head in public and he is sick over Penhale. Louisa hears on the grape vine about this and confronts Martin about his blood phobia and why it is back. She worries it is to do with their relationship, in the midst of the argument there is a knock at the door... It is Martinâs mother, Margaret, coming to tell him that his father has died. 

Louisa finds it difficult having Margaret as a house guest. She is just as awkward as Martin.  Martin is hiding from his mother in his consultation room and Louisa drags him into the kitchen so they can talk to one another. Her plan doesnât work. Margaret plays the doting grandmother in front of Martin and Louisa, but as soon as they leave the room, she dumps James on Mike. 

Mike asks Morwenna out. She is a little shocked but says yes.  Mike and Morwenna have an awkward date, they just donât get on. 

Martinâs surgery is inundated with people all concerned they have been affected by the asbestos problem in the village. Martins storms out to find Penhale, who is in the midst of an asbestos investigation in the police station. The asbestos expert says that it isnât asbestos and Penhale is shame faced. Malcolm questions Martin, if it isnât asbestosis what is wrong with him? Martin storms off, furious. 

The next day Malcolm misses his doctorâs appointment. Martin sends Morwenna out to look for him. She finds Malcolm collapsed in his garden and calls the Doc to come round to resuscitate him. Martin explains  that as Malcolm is a pigeon fancier his lungs have got inflamed because he allergic to their faeces.

----------


## Perdita

14th October

Episode seven:

Louisa tries to get Martin to open up about the loss of his father, but Martin says it doesnât affect him. Louisa suggests a break, so they can all get away and spend some time together. Martin doesnât want to and Louisa is hurt by this. Things are strained between Martin and his mother. She is trying to connect with him, but he is cutting her off. She comments that he isnât looking very well. Martin weighs himself and discovers that he has lost a lot of weight. This triggers something in Martin and he becomes convinced that there is something wrong with him, which is the root of all of his problems. He becomes obsessed with testing himself. Ruth comes round to see Margaret, to find out why she is in Portwenn. She doesnât believe Margaret one bit. 

Martin goes to the chemist to get some supplies and notices that Mrs Tishell holds her jaw when she exerts herself. She frostily tells the Doc that she has toothache. Later that day when she is moving heavy boxes, she gets the pain again. She realises the Doc was right and goes to the surgery. The Doc examines her wrists and eyes, finding fatty deposits and diagnosing her with angina. Mrs Tishell is smitten by the hand holding and the staring into her eyes. She falls head over heels in love with the Doc again. 

Al gets a visit at the police station from two Military Policemen, looking for Mike Pruddy. Al pretends not to know Mike and goes to find him and warn him the army are looking for him. Mike panics and wants to flee, but Al calms him down and tells him to take James back to the surgery whist he gets rid of the Military Police from the village. Al misleads the Military Police, telling them that Mike has done a runner and is hiding up at a barn a couple of villages away. Penhale is determined to find Mike before the Military Police and gets to the farm first. He gets tangled on a hook and when the Military Police arrive they are annoyed that Penhale got there first. They donât help Penhale and leave him hanging on the hook.

Martin arrives at the school Sports Day, he is not happy about being there and is concerned about the patients he has left in his waiting room. Louisa asks him to say a few words before handing out the medals, but when on stage Martin is silent, saying nothing. Louisa tries to coax him to speak, but still nothing. Miss Woodley steps in and reads out the list of winning pupils. 
It takes ages and half way through the presentation Martin tells all the children who won a medal to stand up and starts handing them out willy nilly. He storms off back to the surgery. As Louisa runs after him, shouting at him to stop she is hit by a car. 

Al tells his dad about a business idea he has, to be the middle man between the tourists wanting fishing trips and the fishermen. Bert laughs at the idea, there is no way the fishermen will give him a 10% cut. The wind is taken out of Alâs sails. 

Mike is stuck at the surgery, the Doc asked him to look after James because Louisa is in hospital. Mike decides to take James to his flat, he needs to pack up so he is ready to go on the run. But when Al and Mike arrive back at the flat Penhale is there, waiting for them. Penhale wants to hand in Mike to the army, (not the Military Police), and is ready to take him away, when Martin turns up. Martin is furious that James is not in bed. It all comes out; Mike ran away from the army because they wanted to treat his OCD, but Mike didnât want to be changed, his OCD is a part of him. The Doc makes Mike see sense, he does need help. The OCD is impeding his everyday life. Mike agrees to go back to the military and face the music. After taking Mike back to his barracks, Al goes to see Morwenna to tell her that Mike wonât be taking her out that evening. She isnât that bothered. 

Louisa has broken her collar bone and is annoyed with Martin. Martin spots that Louisa is coughing and suspects she has a deep vein thrombosis. He blames the hospital for not turning her during the night. Louisa is embarrassed and tells Martin to leave. Later that day, when Martin collects Louisa from hospital, she tells him that she needs a break and is going to Spain to stay with her mother - just her and James. Martin is shocked.

----------


## Perdita

21st October 

Episode eight:

Louisa is leaving for Spain with baby James and says an awkward goodbye to Martin. Martin goes back to his consultation room, but is distracted and walks out. He goes to find Ruth, who is relieved that he has finally come to ask her for help. She tells him that all his problems stem from his childhood, because his parents never showed him any love. She also tells him that he has the propensity to change.

Al has a meeting with Ruth to pitch her a business idea and needs to get away to finish the presentation, but Bert manages to rope him into helping out. The generator Bert hired isnât working, so they use extension cords from the restaurant to the beach. Finally Al manages to escape and rushes off to Ruthâs, dropping parts of his presentation en route.

Martin decides to confront his mother and find out why she really came to Portwenn. Margaret tells Martin that she doesnât want to make the same mistake his father did. On his death bed Christopher, Martinâs father, wished that he could apologise to Martin, tell him he loved him. Martin asks if his father died from a stroke, how could he talk? Margaret realises she has been caught out and reveals the real reason she is there, she needs money. Christopher left her high and dry and she needs a couple of hundred thousand to buy a cottage in the country.

Al meets Ruth at her farm. He pitches her his vision: The farm house is turned into a bed and breakfast for fishermen who fish on the lake/ river running through her land. Ruth is less than impressed with the crumpled bits of paper she is handed. Al knows he has blown it. 

Invigorated by confronting his mother, Martin tries to book a flight to Spain to get Louisa back. Whilst on hold he sorts through his mail and finds the scan of Louisaâs brain. He spots a malformation. The pressure in an airplane could trigger it to bleed and Louisa has recently taken anticoagulants. If the malformation were to bleed, she could suffer a brain haemorrhage. Martin tries to call Louisa to tell her not to get on the plane, but she thinks he is just trying to stop her leaving and hangs up on him. Martin has to race to the airport to stop her. 

Al is glum and tells Morwenna about his disastrous pitch. Janice, Morwennaâs friend points out to Morwenna that she is always talking about Al, perhaps she fancies him. Ruth approaches Al at the party, she has done her own research and thinks the business plan is a good idea. Al is thrilled and goes to tell his dad, they make up. Bert canât fix the electrical problem, it keeps tripping. He rams a nail into the circuit board to circumnavigate the trip switch, without repairing the fault. Caroline hears the music come on and pics up her mic to get the party started, but it was the mic that tripped the electricity and a massive electric shock throws her off the music platform. Morwenna checks Carolineâs vital signs-no pulse. They phone the Doc who tells them to get a defibrulator kit. Al races off to the Life Boat Station and comes back with the kit. He shocks Carolineâs heart and saves her life. Morwenna is so impressed with Al that she engineers a date for them that evening.

Meanwhile Louisa has arrived at the airport and is struggling with a headache.

----------

